# Frage bezüglich dem Drehmoment beim Ahead-Vorbau.



## D76 (31. März 2010)

Habe ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 (Super Bike!!!  ) mit Ahead-Vorbau. Letztens fuhr mein Kleiner mit seinem Fahrrad seitlich in mein Vorderrad  - Hat nix gemacht, weder meinem Sohn noch meinem Bike.  - Lenker war halt danach verdreht. Hab's Draussen kurz gerichtet: Seitliche Schrauben am Vorbau, sowie die oben liegende Schraube für das Lager gelöst, neu ausgerichtet, und wieder angezogen (oben liegende Schraube sachte angezogen und seitliche Schrauben ein bisschen mehr). Hab unterwegs keinen Drehmomentschlüssel dabei, sondern ein kleines handliches Werkzeug. Benutzt ihr da immer gleich einen Drehmomentschlüssel? (Der von CANYON mitgelieferte greift eh nicht, da zu klein ) ...oder bringt es gleich zum Fachmann? Kann da wirklich viel kaputt gehen, wenn man nicht exakt auf den Drehmoment schaut?  Wie handhabt ihr das so? ...auch nach Gefühl?

Ist vielleicht ne doofe Frage, aber wenn man ins Canyon-Fahrradhandbuch schaut, bekommt man halt schon das Gefühl, man müsse sein Bike, im Bezug auf die Drehmomente, wie ein rohes Ei behandeln.

ja, ja viel zu viel geschrieben sorry!


----------



## Lebiminatore (1. April 2010)

Den Ahead-Vorbau zieht man so fest an, bis kein Spiel (Gabel - Steuerrohr - Vorbau/Lenker-Kombi) mehr vorhanden ist. Arbeiten mit Drehmomentschlüssel wäre hier also nicht richtig.

Den Vorbau solltest du nicht mit einem höheren Drehmoment als vorgeschrieben anziehen. Meist sind es 5 Nm - entspricht handwarm. Wenn du keinen Drehmomentschlüssel hast, zieh die Schrauben gegengleich soweit an bis du einen erhöhten Wiederstand spürst, dann sollte es passen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (1. April 2010)

Lebiminatore schrieb:


> Den Ahead-Vorbau zieht man so fest an, bis kein Spiel (Gabel - Steuerrohr - Vorbau/Lenker-Kombi) mehr vorhanden ist. Arbeiten mit Drehmomentschlüssel wäre hier also nicht richtig.



Damit es hier keine Verwirrung gibt, gemeint ist die Ahead-Kappe (also die Schraube oben im Mittelpunkt).



Lebiminatore schrieb:


> Den Vorbau solltest du nicht mit einem höheren Drehmoment als vorgeschrieben anziehen. Meist sind es 5 Nm - entspricht handwarm. Wenn du keinen Drehmomentschlüssel hast, zieh die Schrauben gegengleich soweit an bis du einen erhöhten Wiederstand spürst, dann sollte es passen.
> 
> lg



Meistens ist das Drehmoment irgendwo auf dem Vorbau aufgedruckt. Einen Drehmomentschlüssel braucht man aber wirklich nicht unbedingt. Um hier was kaputt zu machen muss man schon brachial rangehen. Nimm einen normalen Inbusschlüssel und pack den nicht am Ende sondern recht weit innen dann passt das schon. 
Mit Multitools erreicht man meistens sowieso keine gefährlich hohen Drehmomente.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2010)

ich habe schon so viel an autos fahrrrädern etc. geschraubt, und noch nie einen drehmomentschlüssel gebraucht, meiner meinung wir dieser überbewertet. ich denke mal soviel gefühl in der hand sollte man schon haben.


----------



## decline (1. April 2010)

einfach fest anziehen! aber eben nicht mit gewalt...

drehmomentschlüssel ist hierfür echt fürn arsch^^


----------



## khaos (1. April 2010)

D76 schrieb:


> Kann da wirklich viel kaputt gehen, wenn man nicht exakt auf den Drehmoment schaut?  Wie handhabt ihr das so? ...auch nach Gefühl?




Ja, es kann. Der Vorbau ist aus Aluminium, die Schraube aus Stahl. Das Gewinde des Vorbaus kann Schaden nehmen, wenn die Schraube zu fest angezogen wird. Dazu muss man es aber schon sehr übertreiben.

5Nm sind ein guter Anhaltspunkt. Auf meinem RaceFace Vorbau steht 5Nm, auf dem Ritchey 4,5Nm.

Die Ahead-Schraube wird schon wie beschrieben so fest angezogen, dass der Steuersatz gerade so kein Spiel mehr hat. Eine Anleitung dazu findest Du hier.

www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Steuerkopf.htm

Ich mache das immer mit 1/4 Umdrehungen und nicht wie beschrieben mit halben.


----------



## Unregistriert (1. April 2010)

D76 schrieb:


> (Der von CANYON mitgelieferte greift eh nicht, da zu klein )



Mal die Nuss probiert, die im Griff untergebracht ist?


----------



## .t1mo (1. April 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich habe schon so viel an autos fahrrrädern etc. geschraubt, und noch nie einen drehmomentschlüssel gebraucht, meiner meinung wir dieser überbewertet. ich denke mal soviel gefühl in der hand sollte man schon haben.



Was machst Du denn bei Carbonkomponenten? Oder hast Du nichts aus Carbon? Da würde ich mich nämlich auf gar keinen Fall auf das "Handgefühl" verlassen.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. April 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn bei Carbonkomponenten? Oder hast Du nichts aus Carbon? Da würde ich mich nämlich auf gar keinen Fall auf das "Handgefühl" verlassen.



habe nichts aus karbon, aber ich bin mir sicher, selbst da kann man nach einer gewissen einarbeitungszeit das gewisse gefühl bekommen.


----------



## Lebiminatore (2. April 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe nichts aus karbon, aber ich bin mir sicher, selbst da kann man nach einer gewissen einarbeitungszeit das gewisse gefühl bekommen.


 
Klar - kann aber teuer werden


----------



## khaos (2. April 2010)

Mir fällt da gerade noch was zu ein.

Ist nem Kumpel an seinem Motorrad passiert:

Entlüftunsschraube zu fest angezogen.

2 Jahre später beim Bremsflüssigkeitwechseln ist die Schraube beim losschrauben abgerissen.

Ergebnis: 150 für nen neuen Bremssattel.

Soviel zum Thema Gefühl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D76 (3. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.  ...jetzt kann ich beruhigt weiter biken, ohne den Gedanken daran, mein Bike könnte plötzlich auseinanderbrechen.


----------



## Krischaan (6. April 2010)

Also ich war sehr überrascht, als ich das erste mal mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel gearbeitet habe: 
dieser hat mir gezeigt, dass ich "nach Gefühl" vorher mit Sicherheit jede Schraube zu fest bis viel zu fest angezogen habe!
Und dieses "Gefühl" kann ich ja vor allem erst mit Drehmomentschlüsel entwickeln, der mir wirklich mal anzeigt mit welchem Drehmoment ich gerade unterwegs bin. Alles andere ist Spekulation.

Und so Angaben wie "einfach fest anziehen! aber eben nicht mit gewalt..." kann man glaub ich getrost in den Papierkorb werfen. Da ist man wahrscheinlich mit einer Genauigkeit von +/- 70 % unterwegs. 
Und das bedeutet dann durchaus auch mal das Ende eines auf Leichtigkeit getrimmten Alu-Lenkers, wie ich bei der Hörnchen-Montage selber mal leidvoll erfahren durfte (zum Glück sind die ja aber inzwischen eh nicht mehr in).

Im Keller wird bei mir inzwischen fast alles mit dem Schlüssel angezogen, unterwegs tut's auch das mittlerweile etwas vorhandene "Gefühl".


----------



## 24SiEBEN (7. April 2010)

genau... es geht hier ja um das einstellen des lagerspiels. da muss nix festgeknallt werden! schließlich möchte man ja den lenker noch LEICHT bewegen können, oder?  die einstellschraube (die in der mitte der kappe) LEICHT anziehen bis man einen LEICHTEN widerstand spürt! DAS ist nun wirklich reine gefühlssache...  
aber hier gibt's auch ne genaue anleitung:

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Steuerkopf.htm

RIDE ON!


----------



## Krischaan (8. April 2010)

beim Einstellen des Lagerspiels hat der Drehmomentschlüssel natürlich gar nichts verloren. Aber anschließend muss ja noch der Vorbau angezogen werden. Und da macht er Sinn.


----------



## Barney_1 (8. April 2010)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Also ich war sehr überrascht, als ich das erste mal mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel gearbeitet habe:
> dieser hat mir gezeigt, dass ich "nach Gefühl" vorher mit Sicherheit jede Schraube zu fest bis viel zu fest angezogen habe!
> Und dieses "Gefühl" kann ich ja vor allem erst mit Drehmomentschlüsel entwickeln, der mir wirklich mal anzeigt mit welchem Drehmoment ich gerade unterwegs bin. Alles andere ist Spekulation.



Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben, bei mir war es genauso.
Barney_1


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2010)

khaos schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Gefühl...


Er hatte also kein Gefühl?
oder was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khaos (8. April 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Er hatte also kein Gefühl?
> oder was willst du uns sagen?




Auch, dass er kein Gefühl hatte, aber vielmehr, dass durch das Sparen von ca 30, - was ein brauchbarer Drehmomentschlüssel kostet - ruckzuck ein weitaus höherer Schaden entstehen kann, da durchaus mal was kaputt geht.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde auch das ein Drehmomentschlüssel *nicht* überflüssig ist. Ich habe mir auch einen gekauft, da ich selbst weis das ich Schrauben gern zu fest anziehe. Jetzt nicht mehr. Und alle relevanten Teile werden nach Vorschrift mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen. Eben vorallendingen Lenker, Vorbau, Bremssattel, Bremsscheibe. Zur Schonung des Gewindes auch die Tretlager sonst ist der Rahmen im Arsch und dem Ritzelblock kann es auch nicht Schaden. Ich wette 40Nm hat niemand im Gefühl.

Günstig gibts die zum Bsp. http://www.louis.de/_40481dac584973...=search&searchterm=drehmoment&cmd.x=0&cmd.y=0

Ich habe den Kleinen von hier: http://www.louis.de/_40481dac5849734d16dbd02407df4189af/index.php?topic=artnr_gr&article_context=detail&artnr_gr=10003245&anzeige=0 die Skala ist anständig ablesbar. Insgesamt habe ich 3 Drehmomentschlüssel die alles abdecken.


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Ich wette 40Nm hat niemand im Gefühl.



Gerade bei den Schrauben die ein sehr hohes Drehmoment bekommen ist der Drehmomentschlüssel eher nicht nötig. Zu fest bekommt man die mit normalen Werkzeugen sowieso nicht (das Tretlager schraub ich mit einem Staubsaugerrohr als Verlängerung auf ). Wichtiger ist das bei Schrauben mit recht wenig Drehmoment (~4-10Nm) weil man da schnell ein Gewinde versaut oder was quetscht.
Ein Schlüssel der erst bei 5Nm anfängt ist deswegen am Bike meiner Meinung nach eher überflüssig, etwa 1-20Nm ist ideal.


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wo ich das gelesen habe, aber da hieß es, dass wenn nach Gefühl angezogen wird, werden kleine Schrauben zu fest und große nicht fest genug angezogen.


----------



## Cortezsi (7. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wo ich das gelesen habe, aber da hieß es, dass wenn nach Gefühl angezogen wird, werden kleine Schrauben zu fest und große nicht fest genug angezogen.



Kann sein, deckt sich auch mit meiner Erfahrung, seit ich einen Drehmomentschlüssel habe.


----------

